# What do you think about Fight Club?



## Bathtub666 (Jun 4, 2007)

Personally, Fight Club is my favorite movie. Not only do I like it on a technical level, its politics and philosophy (i.e. rejection of materialism, Nihilism, destruction as a form of creation) are much like my own. I find it odd that such a radical film ever saw real success, but it did. But there are things that are a little hard to swallow (i.e. the rejection of all things feminine including women, the centralized leadership). I was just wondering if anyone agreed with me, but more if anyone didn't like the movie on ethical grounds.

PS. I have never read the book, so I am basing this all on the movie.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmm...
I am a little on both sides of this. While it was for a time one of my largest quote sources, both audibly and in tags, it's begun to fade for me. Some of this is certainly due to age (mine and the story's), but not all. 

I could not more heartily agree with many of the views and 'beliefs' held in the story, most specifically: 
the rejection of our hedonistic, materialist society. 

the need for a complete redistribution and reorganization of our country's good, properties, values and services. 

the idea of reevaluating yourself from the inside out and deciding who and what you are, or want to be.

but, like anything there were a few things in there that were utter bullshit.

What ethical grounds do you mean? just what was mentioned (the rejection of all things feminine including women, the centralized leadership)?


----------



## Cush (Jun 4, 2007)

first off i'm jsut going to say that book>movie times a bagillion and three.

that said, i don't get the hype. it was a great read. it was an interesting movie. it had some cool quotes. but everyone talks about how it's this shining example of anarchism and anti-societism. bullshit. it's the ramblings of a schizophrenic nutjob. nothing in that book could ever happen in real life. and before you start telling me that it's a work of _fiction_ trust me, i know. but despite that the whole concept seemed ridiculous. while supposedly being anti-government tyler structured project mayhem exactly as an army. you don't get a name. there is no individual. only the unit. "the first rule of project mayhem is that you do not ask questions." the first rule off all that he 'stood for' is to question _everything_. to question reality itself if need be. i just think that actual ideals and tyler's actions just contridicted eachother way too much. now, that's just the whole side of people basing thier personal philosophies off of it. as far as a story and a book i thought it was fantastic. great story, great way of jumping around really spaztically but still making every thing flow. 

if you liked fight club you should check out chuck P's other books. if any of you folks want i can post them up here for you to read.


----------



## bakerdoo (Jun 4, 2007)

I read Survivor as well as Choke by Chuck Palahniuk
they are both very good reads but i haven't read Fight Club so i couldn't compare the books. Judging by Fight Club (the movie) you can really see the similarities in the writing. Survivor was my favorite out of the two, definatley graphic writing. Great books, well worth reading.

Post edited by: bakerdoo, at: 2007/06/04 16:57


----------



## Bathtub666 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> What ethical grounds do you mean? just what was mentioned (the rejection of all things feminine including women, the centralized leadership)?



Well those were the ones that I could tell, I'm just curious to see if there were more.


----------



## Clay (Jun 5, 2007)

I've heard that fight club is based closely on the rise of the third reich--the scene where bob dies and they start chanting his name and saying in death he has a name, that scene is based on whathappened after some nazis died at the failed coup the beer hall putsch. beyond that i dont know any direct connections but its an interesting way to think about the movie


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Jun 10, 2007)

Read Steinbeck.


----------



## Bathtub666 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Hoghead Bob wrote:*


> Read Steinbeck.



Whats that.


----------



## iago (Jun 10, 2007)

they made it very beautiful.and it's very good i have it. 

but he made it very apparent that these are the ideas of a crazy person. a very crazy person.


----------



## Cush (Jun 11, 2007)

*Bathtub666 wrote:*


> *Hoghead Bob wrote:*
> Read Steinbeck.[/quote]
> Whats that.
> 
> please god be joking.


----------



## Bathtub666 (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh shit, lol. nevermind. I thought that was like the name of a book. lol. Yes I know, im an idiot.


----------

